# Canon 5D Mark II + Canon 24-70mm + Transcend 32GB 400x



## canon2011 (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys,

I just bought my refurbished Canon 5D Mark II in April 2012 and refurb Canon 24-70mm in June. I also recently bought Transcend 32GB 400x from Amazon.

This labor day weekend, I went to visit some of my siblings and relatives and took some pictures using them. I started noticing that the preview button does not work (the button between Info and Delete buttons). This is after I took 40 to 50 pictures just fine.

I thought this is because I am using my new Transcend memory card but I got the same result after I switched it to a Sandisk 8GB Extreme IV. The next day, I was not able to reproduce the error again with the Sandisk card.


Last night when I got back, I imported my pictures to Lightroom and I saw one of the picture has a purple layer covering one of my image.

Does anyone have seen similar error?

I tried googling Canon 5D mark ii preview button problems but did not find anything useful.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 4, 2012)

I have many pictures from 5D2 + Canon 24-70 + Transcend 32GB 400x without any problem. You actually have problem with both Transcend and Sandisk CF cards, so I will suggest you contact with Canon. It might be camera problem.


----------

